# Vertical blinds



## UMWolve (Nov 28, 2009)

Just bought a home and have a ton of small things to do to it. I need to hang vertical blinds to cover the sliding glass door to the deck. Should I use anchors or am I good just screwing into the drywall ?? Was worried about the weight of the vertical blinds if I didn't use anchors.


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

You should screw into the studs if possible. If not, you need drywall anchors rated for the weight they'll be holding.


----------



## UMWolve (Nov 28, 2009)

Great thanks Dave !! I will be asking a lot of "new homeowner" questions in the near future. A lot of things I just have never done on my own.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Absolutely into the studs if you can. Make sure you get the correct type anchor for the distributed weight of the blinds if you have to hang on the drywall. And do yourself a favor and through the screws that came with the track for the blind away! I don't know where blind manufacturers find such cheap things but almost all will give you a fight with stripped heads and so forth. Invest $1.50 or whatever in some real ones.


----------



## UMWolve (Nov 28, 2009)

I will definitely get some good ones. Thanks.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

With typical framing, you will have a header over the door and double studs along each side, so you should have plenty of space to mount the hardware without having to hunt for studs for this installation. Once you figure out where you want the brackets, mark the holes, tap a small nail in the center of the holes, and you can confirm that you have solid framing behind the drywall.


----------



## UMWolve (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok so I have already kind of screwed this "easy" project up. Went to Home Depot and told them I was installing vertical blinds and needed some anchors cause there is no stud where the middle bracket goes. The guy says he knows exactly what I need and I didn't question him since I am the newbie at home repair. Get home and drill my 3/16 hole. Tap the anchor in. But when I went to screw the bracket up both of the anchor's buckled. Apparently they are plastic "knotting" anchors. I have no idea what they are used for. When using anchors on drywall how do you know what type of anchor you should use ?? Should I have used a metal anchor ?? Now that the 3/16 hole's are already drilled can I still use those hole's since they were not damaged hardly when pulling the plastic anchor's back out of the wall ??

I replaced the packing in both of the valves to my washer, installed a new light strip above my bathroom sink and hooked up a new power cord to our range today. Which were "big projects" for me. But I can't hang vertical blinds. Ridiculous. Very frustrating. Half tempted to just pay someone to come hang them before I choke my nagging wife cause they are not up yet.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Get yourself some zip anchors. They look like giant screws with a phillips recess in the head. You screw them into the drywall, then the screw through your bracket and into the zip anchor. Metal ones are better in my opinion. Before you put them in the wall, hold them with a pair of pliers and run the screw into them first. Sometimes the screw will catch before going in as far as you want it to and will actually turn the anchor in the wall. Better to run the screw through once first before installing the anchor.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If they buckled as you tried to insert them? It sounds to me like there is a header behind the drywall.


----------



## UMWolve (Nov 28, 2009)

sdsester, by buckled I mean they twisted and knotted up. Unfortunately there isn't a board behind the drywall in that location. Stud finder didn't locate one and I took a long skinny screw driver and ran it back several inches. I will try a different kid of anchor.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Get some E-Z anchors. They sell them at the box stores.

http://www.easyanchors.com/Products.aspx?product=stud&info=features


----------



## hrjrkr (Dec 9, 2008)

I prefer these when anchoring something heavy into drywall.

http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-free-stock-photos-butterfly-anchors-image18056038


----------



## maryjane23 (Nov 30, 2011)

UMWolve said:


> Just bought a home and have a ton of small things to do to it. I need to hang vertical blinds to cover the sliding glass door to the deck. Should I use anchors or am I good just screwing into the drywall ?? Was worried about the weight of the vertical blinds if I didn't use anchors.


Try following the steps here: http://blindsfirst.com/how-to-install/vertical-blinds/


----------

